# Surrey hills smokers



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi all from the UK.  Hi Im Gavin and my BBQ partner in Crime is Nick and we are the Surrey hills smokers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Glad to have you join us!
> Al


Thank you so much.  I can't wait to see what come up and also join in the conversation.  By the way is there any way we can put our YouTube channel up anywhere as we have just started and we would love as much feedback as possible to improve and grow.

Regards

Gavin


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2020)

We are an AMATEUR  forum.  If you are a commercial enterprise, we sell sponsorships for such endeavors.  contacy [email protected] forums.com for more information.


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 27, 2020)

Yep we are just two guys that love BBQ...not a company or commercial enterprise. Just created the name so we could have one set of social media/forum accounts to keep our personal profiles separate :D


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome all, happy to be part of the forum.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! What kind of smokers do you guys use? RAY


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome from North Carolina


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! What kind of smokers do you guys use? RAY


Between us we have a Oklahoma Joe OffSet smoker and a Weber Smokey Mountain.....along with regular BBQ's and a freestanding woodfired Pizza/Outdoor oven.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF. Let’s see some pics


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 27, 2020)

We will get some uploaded here but if you are deseprate have a look over on the Instagram account photos of food we have done....there are some pics of SHS HQ1 which is Nicks Smoke Shack


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

Surrey Hills smokers said:


> We will get some uploaded here but if you are deseprate have a look over on the Instagram account photos of food we have done....there are some pics of SHS HQ1 which is Nicks Smoke Shack


I don’t do Instagram so I have no idea how to check that out. Hopefully we will get to see some of your Q soon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2020)

Surrey Hills smokers said:


> Thank you so much.  I can't wait to see what come up and also join in the conversation.  By the way is there any way we can put our YouTube channel up anywhere as we have just started and we would love as much feedback as possible to improve and grow.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gavin



If you become a premier member, ie, paid membership. You can put a link to your channel in your signature line.
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome from iowa! I have SMF, none of the others...Facebook,  Instagram, etc. So I'll just wait here for pics 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 28, 2020)

Sorry for the delay guys, here are some pics of HQ1's setup and smoke shack :)

Its still a bit of a WIP and I have just added a freestanding woodfired PizzaOven/Oven to it too (no photos as of yet)


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Surrey Hills smokers said:


> Sorry for the delay guys, here are some pics of HQ1's setup and smoke shack :)
> 
> Its still a bit of a WIP and I have just added a freestanding woodfired PizzaOven/Oven to it too (no photos as of yet)
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pics. Looks like an awesome set up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2020)

Very cool!
Al


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah I am happy with it, it looks cool with the lights on in the dark and it is also a nice dry place to keep all my pits :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 28, 2020)

Great looking setup Gavin, well done! Look forward to seeing some of your cooks. RAY


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

Very nice BBQ shack.  Would be great to have one like that.

JC


----------



## Surrey Hills smokers (Jul 30, 2020)

This is actually Nicks set-up....we did do a cook up there of some ribs and it was awesome looked good


----------



## rmmurray (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome, mates!


----------

